# I know this topic has been beaten to death but are Lamars all that bad?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Last season I purchased a Lamar intrigue 157 because I saw a newspaper ad for it and it looked like a good deal. With bindings, boots, and pants (All Lamar) I paid just under $300. I never got a chance to ride it and hope to spend some time on it this year. After reading about Lamar on here I am wondering if its even worth paying for a lift ticket if the boards are so bad. I used to snowboard lots in high school but havent been in about 7 years so my skill level is between beginner and intermediate and I dont want to ride something I wont be able to progress on. Any advice? Should I sell the board and wait for next season. I dont have the money to buy a Lib Tech or Gnu this season so...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to say this while biting my lips. Get out and ride it. I would never, ever recommend a Lamar board, but if it means the difference between a session or not, go for it bro. Besides, you already bought it. Even if you manage to sell it, you won't have much to work with. It is not worth losing a season of riding over. Go out and have fun on it. It will be fine for learning. The board doesn't determine your progression, you do. The worst thing that will happen is that you will outgrow it in one day lol. That doesn't mean you can't still shred.

For future reference, avoid Lamar. Waste of money.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

You'll be fine. It's not the sexiest brand and doesn't have that much hype but if it's a good size for you it'll be a good setup to get back into things. I always think it's such a waste when people go buy a brand new $400+ board when they are just starting out. My beginner friends always find themselves stuck with stiff freeride setups because while reading about snowboards they see "stable", "responsive", etc. but they don't realize that those boards are not necessary for 100% of the riding they do as beginners (especially out here in the east) and probably make it harder for them to learn.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a price point board. If you absolutely cannot spend more than a couple hundred dollars, you can ride a Lamar and be just fine. But it's not what I consider an investment. My Rome Anthem board has lasted 4 years now and I only paid $250 for it to start with. I have serious doubts that a Lamar will last that long.

While I don't believe in the go big or go home thing, I do think that it is wiser to spend a little bit more up front and get a board that will last longer, grow with you and be more fun. But if you are on a tight budget and you only board a few times a year, there is absolutely nothing wrong with going for a price point board.

The only caveat I can think of is that you can usually find a last season or slightly used big name board for as much as a new price point board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The only caveat I can think of is that you can usually find a last season or slightly used big name board for as much as a new price point board.


That's how mommy did it and that's how I did it. I picked up a Ride Control for my first board that was the year's before model for like $130. I did outgrow it that same season though lol.

I kind of have to disagree with telling beginners not to purchase $400 (talking retail price) boards. Yea, they might be stiffer or what not, but they can learn it. It's a bad idea if you are the type that gives up easily. As much as I loved learning on the Ride Control, I regretted spending money on a lower board. Bought my 07 Shaun White the next year and been loving it since. Found it dirt cheap in 06.

If you can find a previous year $200 intermediate - advanced board that originally cost $400, go for it. No point in wasting $100 on an entry level board in this situation.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Ride your ass off and enjoy the board. What you have is almost certainly better then the best stuff 15 years ago. Make some friends on the slopes and try as many boards and you can. Then you can know what you want for next season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright. Thanks for the suggestions and encouragement. This season will mostly be spent with my 5 year old son and my girlfriend, both have never been snowboarding anyway so I just plan on getting back into it and taking things pretty easy. Hopefully it rides okay and lasts a season or two until I can get something better.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

BuddhistClamper said:


> Alright. Thanks for the suggestions and encouragement. This season will mostly be spent with my 5 year old son and my girlfriend, both have never been snowboarding anyway so I just plan on getting back into it and taking things pretty easy. Hopefully it rides okay and lasts a season or two until I can get something better.


I think you will be fine. Lamar will always hold a special place in my heart. It was my first board that i learned on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a Lamar intrigue 159 and its great my last board was a Lamar and it lasted 4 seasons and then I out grew it. I have no problem with Lamar.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> I kind of have to disagree with telling beginners not to purchase $400 (talking retail price) boards. Yea, they might be stiffer or what not, but they can learn it. It's a bad idea if you are the type that gives up easily.


Of course - you can learn on anything; i learned on a 159cm salomon 450 and mainly riding a 152 capita now. I said it's a waste to pay retail on a $400+ board because it's impossible for a beginner to know what kind of riding he likes or what he wants in a board at that point. 
If you wait, there is a point in the season where 2009 gear will be up to 70% off (sometimes even more), and if you can wait longer, 2010 gear will eventually be up to 50% off. Most people don't want to wait, but you already have your lamar board to hold you over. There's nothing wrong with a "budget" or "entry-level" board, but I'd always advise against buying one if you can wait for the sales - then you can find your perfect board for around the same price or even cheaper than a budget board. I got a 2009 Scaremaster last winter for $109. Also managed to find some of the more popular bindings for $85-110 shipped (390s, contacts, forces, formulas).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I agree. I thought you were saying don't buy a board that retails for $400. I was saying they should if it is one that is on sale from previous years. Technology rarely changes. Just different graphics.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

ride the crap outa that board till it breaks lol then get a new board withsome quality


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i ride a 5150 which is equal to your lamar and its an awesome board.i bet if you slapped a burton tag on the board MOST people would dig it. not to mention the graphics are siiiick! as said earlier, ride the hell out of it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As everyone has stated, just go and ride it.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> i learned on a 159cm salomon 450 /QUOTE]
> 
> i rode a 157 salomon 450 until 3 yrs ago. man, it could fly. incredible base.
> 
> i think beginners are better off starting with lower end equipment until they know they will be sticking to the sport and until they develop the skills to appreciate the quality and tech in better, more expensive products. comments about the quality of lamar and their ilk are being directed at experienced riders who are more discerning buyers because they ride harder and will put their equipment through hell.


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> You'll be fine. It's not the sexiest brand and doesn't have that much hype but if it's a good size for you it'll be a good setup to get back into things. I always think it's such a waste when people go buy a brand new $400+ board when they are just starting out. My beginner friends always find themselves stuck with stiff freeride setups because while reading about snowboards they see "stable", "responsive", etc. but they don't realize that those boards are not necessary for 100% of the riding they do as beginners (especially out here in the east) and probably make it harder for them to learn.


sumo, youre 100% correct. i started snowboarding last season, and didn't really have any friends that rode. when trying to find a board i wasnt sure where to start. i looked at numerous boards and reviews, and eventually got a santa cruz seth huot pro model on sale since it was not a current model. the main selling point was that it was a "stable" all mountain board and that i used to skate santa cruz boards. i'm sticking with it for this season mostly because i wont have funds to buy a new board until the summer, but damn does this board feel stiff. its super hard to press, but at least it gets the job done. my next board will definitely be slightly smaller and most definitely more flexible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

I rode a Lamar KJ Lite 162 wide about 20 something times over the course of 6 years. I could bomb with it and I could hit small jumps with it. My weight during that time period fluctuated from 180 lbs to 230 lbs. I could still ride it, but I just bought a NS Legacy-R 166 and rode it for the first time last week. It feels more stable when charging and jumping, and is alot faster. Other than that tho, the new board hasn't made me any better of a rider or anything. The Lamar should do you fine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I learned on a 155 Lamar impact. This is when I weighed like 120. To be honest, it was durable as all hell, heavy too. 

Its a good first board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dont bother selling it, when you get your lib or gnu you will have a rock board you can thrash up.


----------

